# Today, is a special day... Happy Birthday honey!!



## artemissa21

Hi everyone...
I'm trying to write a birthday card  in English and Dutch, but I need some help. 
Here my birthdays wishes... 
Thanks in advance!!

"Dear/dearest Tom,
Today, is a special day... Happy Birthday honey!! 
I hope you have a really great Birhtday celebration and a wonderful day!

Your friend.. "


----------



## BrunoR

"Liefste Tom,
Vandaag is een bijzondere dag... gelukkige verjaardag schat!!
Ik hoop dat je een geweldig feestje hebt en een fantastische dag beleeft!
Je bent een zeer speciale persoon die veel vreugde verdient!
Geniet nog van de week en maak al je dromen waar!!
Oh... ik wou dat ik bij je was om je vele knuffels te geven.
Ik hoop je ooit nog eens te ontmoeten..
Veel liefs,
Je vriend(in).."


----------



## artemissa21

Thank you so much BrunoR...

So 'schat'=  honey right? 
So I guess it's ok to say 'schat' to him..  he's from Holland by the way.
And the last thing,  'vriendin' is for a female friend?

Thanks..


----------



## BrunoR

_Schat_ actually means 'treasure', but it can mean 'honey', 'darling' etc. too.

Yes, _vriendin_ is the feminine form of _vriend_.

You're very welcome.


----------



## _Elanor_

BrunoR said:


> Je bent een zeer *speciale* persoon die veel vreugde verdient!


It's: "Je bent een zeer *speciaal* persoon"


----------



## Grytolle

_Elanor_ said:


> It's: "Je bent een zeer *speciaal* persoon"


Meaning "een zeer speciale persoon" would be wrong?


----------



## _Elanor_

Grammatically wrong, indeed.


----------



## Joannes

Why's that?


----------



## _Elanor_

Good question. I really have no explanation and when I looked for one, I realized that I might have been wrong. I would never ever say "een speciale persoon", but maybe you're right and it's correct, as it's DE persoon and not HET persoon. However, when we ask "Welk persoon?" (which I do too) it should officially be "Welke persoon?". Aaaah, never thought our language was that complicated.  I think I should take my words back, it's correct then. But, I'd never use it, it sounds absolutely wrong to me!


----------



## Joannes

Tbh, I also say *een* *speciaal persoon* in my dialect, but I wouldn't do that in Standard Dutch, maybe it's the same for you..


----------



## _Elanor_

^^ Well, I don't speak a dialect, so I don't know. I just read somewhere that it's a mistake that's often made. I don't know why though xD


----------



## Grytolle

I of course googled some before I asked about it, and it seemed that both worked  Perhaps "persoon" is getting associated with "iemand" (een _speciaal_ iemand)? For Joannes, I'd assume it's an apocated feminine schwa 

Then again, it could just be the same kind of thing like "een groot schrijver" that makes it _possible_ to skip the -e.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


_Elanor_ said:


> ^^ Well, I don't speak a dialect


Come again?



> so I don't know. I just read somewhere that it's a mistake that's often made. I don't know why though xD


Maybe these pages might provide arguments pro or contra.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## BrunoR

_In my opinion_, *een zeer speciale persoon* still sounds better than *een zeer speciaal persoon*... but well, it's not really important.


----------

